# Red Spots on my Yellow Tang



## tangy

hi everyone!.my yellow tang(Mellow) has been turning red, looks like a rash. one area on his fore head sort of on top of the eyes has been red and little holes are appearing in this area. a second area is in his tail, around the area where his little white spike is. does anyone know what this is? if it helps, my water is perfect. i have a starfish in here so i keep the water as pure as possible. 8.5 for pH.380. calcium 0 ammonia,0 nitrites. .5 nitrates wich i continously try to keep low for the sake of the starfish. he feeds regularly, brine shrimp in the morning and night, and some vegetable flakes in the afternoon. he grazes normally on some live rock so i really dont know what it is. anything will help!thanks!


----------



## Age of Aquariums

Is there a grounding probe in your tank? It sounds like something caused by stray electricity in your tank.


----------



## usmc121581

Th little holes in his head, sound like a lateral line disease. Is it making its way down the spine of the fish.


----------



## tangy

yeah, it does. so any ideas on how to rid my tang of the lateral line disease?


----------



## usmc121581

He is something to read about. It will help out. I know your fish will have marks on him for the rst of his life. 

http://saltaquarium.about.com/cs/headlledisease/a/aa040901.htm


----------



## tangy

thank you for the link! it truly helps


----------



## usmc121581

Glad to help out. All I ask is not to just flush the fish because he has that.


----------



## tangy

no, im not inhuman as to flush a poor fish down the toilet(i heard that they suffer alot when you do that, its so sad) but back to the point. the heat is rising in the area so i decided to lower the heater and THAT gave me a shock. the knob on the heater was broken and water got in, so i removed it quickly and my fish have been acting normal. i feel terrible that i didnt do anything about it till now. will my yellow tang recover its injury or will it have its red spots forever?


----------



## Robnjo

hey Age of Aquariums, how do you set up a grounding probe in a tank?
Rob.


----------



## usmc121581

You can buy it from most LFS. How you do it is stick the rod in the sump/main tank, and attach the other end to a grounded source.


----------

